# Methenolone e (primabolon) recipe



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2013)

As above anyone brewed this? What recipe would work with it I can't find 1 on the net anywere, also what max concentration with zero -minimal pip?

I can't find its melting point liested anywere either so can't guesstimate a recipe myself


----------



## colochine (Apr 25, 2013)

200mg/ml with a basic GSO, 2%BA 18%BB would work. Safflower or cotton see may make it slightly thinner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok thanks for that, what's the pip like at 200mg/ml tho?

Also is primo ac just as good at 100mg/ml? 

I heard primo ac is a poor oral but thinking if an inj version homebrew wud be far better?


----------



## juiced13 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am trying to make some prim e at 150mg/ml but when i finally got  the raw to go clear and dissolve as soon at temp slightly dropped it crystalized again and will not stay clear even on heat. What is going on that would cause this..


----------



## Sqwattz (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm curious about this as well. I see a lot of recipes around that say you can make primo up to 200mg/ml, but that doesn't seem likely based on what we know about legit pharm grade primo. HG Bayer Sherings at 100mg/ml are as thick as maple syrup with a molecular weight over 400 where most other AAS come in around 300. They're also probably the most painful shot I've ever done. When I see guys who say they've made a smooth product at 200mg/ml it makes me wonder if they actually have primobolan and not masteron or something similar. I'm gonna have a go at it soon with 2 percent BA and 20 percent BB with GSO but I'm not gonna push the concentration past 100mg/ml, unless someone can explain to me what would make such a high concentration stable and tolerable with a homebrew as opposed to pharm grade.


----------



## juiced13 (Jul 31, 2013)

what would be causing mine to not even come close to holding even when oil is still burning hot//


----------



## Sqwattz (Aug 2, 2013)

juiced13 said:


> what would be causing mine to not even come close to holding even when oil is still burning hot//



I'm new at this so don't put too much stock in what I say but I'm pretty sure it can only be 1 of 2 things. The first would be the concentration is just too high. I have a hunch real Primo probably can't be made over 100mg/ml but I have no experience with this so take that for what it's worth. The second possibility is that you didn't use enough solvent. What percentage of BB did you use?


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 2, 2013)

I may be wrong bt i was told by a senior membr that whn in doubt tried and true 2/20 is always a safe route to go and that 20should b more than plenty to hold into solution as long as u dont try n do super solutions ie. acetates 100mg max.  And certain enan ie tren e. mast e.  primo e. 200mg/ml.  The guys that go higher than that seem to be using other stuff to hold the stronger concentrations like eo and or guiacol im still learning as i go and this is imo based from what ive been taught n told so i could be wrong


----------



## highdrum (Aug 3, 2013)

EO, Guicol and MCT Oil are known to help hold higher concentration solutions.  I would try a 50/50 carrier oil mix of EO & MCT oil, then go with 2%/20% BA & BB.  If you have to use a high heat to break down the raw to begin with, only mix the raw with the carrier and the BB at high heat, lower heat to FILTER TEMP ready solution, THEN add you BA, as with high temps, you will evaporate out your BA, and pretty much cook out your sterility solution.  I do this with almost all mixs, in that order.  Recent example is some tren ace in 200mg/ml solution, used the exact ratios and process as above, turned out flawlessly, flows like water!


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 4, 2013)

What temp does ba evap


----------



## highdrum (Aug 4, 2013)

I've read at 205* C, thats over 475* F, however I don't want it subject to any heat that may damage or inhibit any of its anti-bacterial abilities.  Why take a chance?


----------



## Steel206 (Aug 5, 2013)

200mg/ml is just pip waiting to happen..i personally dont need high chemical amounts to take plus eo and its rash from allergic reaction.. theres a reason why pharm companies make it 100mg/ml..why have pip misery?.


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 5, 2013)

highdrum said:


> I've read at 205* C, thats over 475* F, however I don't want it subject to any heat that may damage or inhibit any of its anti-bacterial abilities.  Why take a chance?





Never lookd at it from that point of view good shit tho for sure....ive always jst added an extra 1/2 percnt at end jst to be safe


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 5, 2013)

Steel206 said:


> 200mg/ml is just pip waiting to happen..i personally dont need high chemical amounts to take plus eo and its rash from allergic reaction.. theres a reason why pharm companies make it 100mg/ml..why have pip misery?.




Tried n true you can never go wrong  .....plus whats alittle extra oil to stretch out that muscle gonna hurt anyways riiiiight...hows the saying go if it aint broke then y fix it


----------



## highdrum (Aug 5, 2013)

Zero PIP with my 200 mg/ml tren ace brew.............the EO and MCT oil is a wonderful carrier.  Also made some 600mg/ml deca and and 500mg/ml test e, all very smooth, painless and flow easily through 28g slin pin......I really enjoy that fact that I only have to inject .2-.5 mls a day subq and achieve the same results as some guy pinning 5-8 mls a week.


----------



## Steel206 (Aug 5, 2013)

So hows the pip on 200primo is what im curious about .i know trenA  can solvent up at 200mg but high chem % makes my kidneys ache..gotta be age thing i guess.
.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2013)

Iv just made my 10g primo'e 100mg/ml 2%20% eo carrier. Very thin for a 26G possibly a 29G.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah 200mg /ml is a pain in the ass literally why put yourself thru it.. make it 300mg for the get hit by a car in the ass effect..
Still waitn on my gifts nuke..lol..


----------



## sh00t (Oct 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Iv just made my 10g primo'e 100mg/ml 2%20% eo carrier. Very thin for a 26G possibly a 29G.



Hey nuclear,
What'd you think of your primo e? Evernhave problems with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

sh00t said:


> Hey nuclear,
> What'd you think of your primo e? Evernhave problems with it?




That's the only 10g of it iv brewed and iv not used it yet, prob leave it for the summer, that recipe worked great. Only reason I went for 100mg/ml is I was told above this is nasty pip, next time I will probably add something to it as that recipe should hold more then just the primo at that dose.


----------



## sh00t (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, I've only read, but supposedly EO will hold at 200mg/mL easily...and thats with 50/50 MCT/EO


----------

